# Evauator Workshop/Certification



## Ish (Jul 23, 2010)

Federation of Working Dogs
EVALUATOR WORKSHOP/ CERTIFICATION
May 7 & 8, 2011
Day 1 
(For Deterrent Dog & Working Dog Evaluators)
This is a RSVP event only!
Only accepting 15 Evaluators slots.
Anyone is welcome to bring dogs for testing.

Location: Tar Heel, NC 28392

Learning Objectives: Apprentice Evaluator Class for Deterrent Dog & Working Dog Evaluations.

As a result of this training experience, each person must be able to complete and or explain:

1. Assist in training and certifications

2. Understand and be able to read - Canine Communication

3. Understand and be able to read - Human - Canine Communication

4. Explain and evaluate - Canine Aggression - 7 circles

5. Understand and explain - Prey, Defense, Fight, Avoidance.

6. Perform a safety inspection of all equipment used during evaluations

7. Understand and explain rules for the Deterrent Dogs

Rules for the Deterrent Dogs Deterrent Dog (DD)

Sat. May 7th

9am - 9:30am Sign in

9:30am - 1:30pm Class room work with 15 min. break

1:30pm - 2:30pm Lunch

2:30pm - 5pm Field work, evaluating, testing dogs & graduation.

Requirements for becoming a Deterrent Dog Apprentice Evaluator are as follows:
1.	Complete 7 hours of training
2.	Show proficiency in testing and evaluating canines
3.	Explain the "Canine Communication" in each dog, along with any problems
4.	Understand and explain rules for the Deterrent Dog
5.	Each person must evaluate at least 3 canines successfully

Day 2
(For those seeking to become Working Dog Evaluators only)

9am - 1:30pm with 15 min. break

1. Review classroom work and fieldwork from yesterday

2. Understand and explain rules for the Working Dog Evaluation

1:30pm - 2:30pm Lunch

2:30pm - 5pm Field work, evaluating, testing dogs & graduation.

Rules for the Working Dog Evaluation Working Dog Evaluation (WDE)

Requirements for becoming a Deterrent Dog Apprentice Evaluator are as follows:
1. Complete 14 hours of training
2. Show proficiency in testing and evaluating canines
3. Explain the "Canine Communication" in each dog, along with any problems
4. Understand and explain rules for the Working Dog Evaluation
5. Each person must evaluate at least 3 canines successfully

There is no Fee for becoming DD or WDE evaluator!

Apprentice Evaluator Requirements:

Must be a paid member of the Federation of Working Dogs (FWD) or the SACCI and in good standings.

The apprentice must be 21 years of age and have a minimum of (5) years of current experience working with dogs, and a sound knowledge of animal behavior. Activities should include activity in one or (preferably more of the following:

CGC evaluators Agility 
AKC/UKC trainers Conformation 
Judges Dog grooming
Private trainers Herding
Veterinarians Obedience 
Veterinary technicians Schutzhund
Animal control officers French Ring
Kennel operators Search & Rescue
Canine 4-H leaders Sledding, etc.

Day 1 is for Deterrent Dog Evaluators & Working Dog Evaluators
Day 2 is for Working Dog Evaluators

For more info on joining the SACCI go to The S.A.C.C.I. Society in America for Cane Corso Italiano

For more info of joining the FWD go to Membership 
All dogs and breeds are welcome. Bring as many as you can handle.

For more info email [email protected] or call 804-677-1695


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

very cool!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ish (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks! Please pass the word on or cross post if you like.


----------

